# New Crested



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I stumbled across a beautiful little crested for $40 today so i took my anoles back to work and picked up the little guy. Hes in a planted exo terra tank.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Also wanted to know if Organic apple and apricot was fine to feed him? This will not be his or her (her i think) staple diet, I feed crickets as well and will get Crested Gecko Diet.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Also all we have left at work is gargoyle gecko diet, this should be fine to feed Cresties shouldnt it?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Pics please...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have pic's in another topic


----------

